# WALKING HOUSE



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​ Walking House / by n55

"WALKING HOUSE" is a modular dwelling system that enables persons to live a peaceful nomadic life, moving slowly through the landscape or cityscape with minimal impact on the environment. It collects energy from its surroundings using solar cells and small windmills. There is a system for collecting rain water and a system for solar heated hot water. A small greenhouse unit can be added to the basic living module, to provide a substantial part of the food needed by the Inhabitants. A composting toilet system allows sewage produced by the inhabitants to be disposed of. A small wood burning stove could be added to provide CO2 neutral heating. WALKING HOUSE forms various sizes of communities or WALKING VILLAGES when more units are added together. WALKING HOUSE is not dependant on existing infrastructure like roads, but moves on all sorts of terrain


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.n55.dk/MANUALS/WALKINGHOUSE/walkinghouse.html

Technical specifications:
Basic module:
Height: 3.5 meters
Width: 3.5 meters
Length: 3.72 meters
Weight: 1200 kg
Max speed: 60 meters/hour
Component list:
Plating and framework wood and plywood
Legs made of steel and mechanical components
12 linear actuators
solar panels
micro windmills
polycarbonate plates
interior equipment








​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.n55.dk/MANUALS/WALKINGHOUSE/walkinghouse.html

Technical specifications:
Basic module:
Height: 3.5 meters
Width: 3.5 meters
Length: 3.72 meters
Weight: 1200 kg
Max speed: 60 meters/hour
Component list:
Plating and framework wood and plywood
Legs made of steel and mechanical components
12 linear actuators
solar panels
micro windmills
polycarbonate plates
interior equipment
Ownership of LAND and WALKING HOUSE:

It is a habitual conception that ownership of land is acceptable. Most societies are characterized by the convention of ownership. But if we claim the ownership of land, we also say that we have more right to parts of the surface of the earth, than other persons have.
We know that persons should be treated as persons and therefore as having rights. If we say here is a person who has rights, but this person has no right to stay on the surface of the earth, it does not make sense. If one does not accept that persons have the right to stay on the surface of the earth, it makes no sense to talk about rights at all. If we try to defend ownership of land using language in a rational way it goes wrong. The only way of defending this ownership is by the use of power and force. No persons have more right to land than other persons, but concentrations of power use force to maintain the illusion of ownership of land.
The misunderstanding that persons have a right to own land leads to situations where there is no tolerance for different ways of living and in extreme situations this leads to war.
Concentrations of power limit person's access to land by the force of among other things the notion of ownership. The WALKING HOUSE requires no permanent use of land and thereby challenges ownership of land and suggests that all land should be accessible for all persons. Society could administrate rights to use land for various forms of production of food for example, but ownership of land should be abolished.
N55 furthermore suggest that WALKING HOUSES should be owned by all persons in common and used by the persons wanting to live in them.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

It seems like a really great place for other people to live.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

echnical specifications:
Basic module:
Height: 3.5 meters
Width: 3.5 meters
Length: 3.72 meters
Weight: 1200 kg

*Max speed: 60 meters/hour*
Component list:
Plating and framework wood and plywood
Legs made of steel and mechanical components
12 linear actuators
solar panels
micro windmills
polycarbonate plates
interior equipment
Ownership of LAND and WALKING HOUSE:


----------



## ramon (Sep 6, 2009)

Me gusta esta idea,me gusta la necesidad de muchos cambios.


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

I wouldn't go for it for full time- but as a vacation or hunting/fishing/hiking cabin it would be neat for a week or two. I would give up the mobility though. Just the unit in a set locale would work for me. Easier to build too without the locomotion.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Suspect that the locomotion/mobility is one of the keys to having it.
Just like the 140 square foot micro houses that are built on trailer chassis.

It being mobile makes it exempt from Building codes…as soon as you would want to put it in a permanent spot - the code inspector will want to certify it and get you a "occupancy Permit".

The county authorities will try to "Save you from yourself" and demand the wood burning stove have a higher chinmney - and be anchored to a stone fire shield, then add in smoke and CO2 detectors.
Bring the plumbing up to code, and on and on … till you buckle, and say the hell with it and burn it… then send you to prison for not having a burn permit.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

And with the addition of an auxillary combustion chamber it would make a giant meat smoker…


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Not for me, you couldn't swing a cat in that thing.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like a giant BBQ cooker on stilts


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Put your order in yet Danny Boy. You could walk across America. Keep off the freeways though.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't see room for my table saw.


----------



## leeman (Jan 3, 2014)

It is a unique hydrological movable type of house. You know what perfect for this is a type and customize glass door from this site http://caldwells.com/,


----------



## woodNfish (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry guys, but some designs are just too stupid to survive and this is one of them.


----------

